# New pic's of some of my fish



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

His belly is full after gulping down one of those Africans in the background lol


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Close up


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yawn


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy has grown 4 inches in two months


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Oscar lurking around


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Royal


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow nice fishies. I'm thinking about keeping a fish like the one you have. I like fish that eats other fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice crenicichla sp "venezuela". I had 2, they died for no f*cking reason at all


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> nice crenicichla sp "venezuela". I had 2, they died for no f*cking reason at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You killed them!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Kory said:


> You killed them!!
> [snapback]786992[/snapback]​


:laugh:

Nice Fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet oscar pic


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

what kind of fish is the blue african in the back?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> what kind of fish is the blue african in the back?
> [snapback]792985[/snapback]​


Well its just a feeder but its a mutt. Half Johanni half Socolofi


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Man they're on my wish list,great photos.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bad-ass pike! does he eat the mbuna in front of you, or do you just come home and see him fat every now and then? expensive meal! how long does each fish last him before he takes another?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> bad-ass pike! does he eat the mbuna in front of you, or do you just come home and see him fat every now and then? expensive meal! how long does each fish last him before he takes another?
> [snapback]794643[/snapback]​


Not expensive when you have 3 breeding pair of Mbuna. There are about 200 of them in there so he can eat all he wants. Actually that's the reason I got the Pike in the first place to control the population. He is always actively chasing them around digging in the rocks in front of me so I see him catch his fair share. But a lot of the time I just come home to a fat little pike.

Oh forgot to add that he usually takes one or two a day. He also eats pellets twice a day when I feed the rest of the fish. So he's quite a hungry little bastard.


----------

